# Anyone had any issues with Home Farm Burnham on sea ?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Arrived and paid up front for two weeks( our first mistake) decided after a day that due to the out of season lack of resources we'd move on. Unfortunately the office staff insisted that there is a No refund policy- and basically tough luck! 
I could understand if we'd booked a chalet or some such, but not an Rv space amongst endless empty spaces! Manager just insisted 'terms and conditions' mantra, which strictly of course is true! Not interested once they had our money
Anyone had any similar experiences?
Cheers
David


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Did they not even offer a part refund? Did their web site state some amenities would not be available. Sounds mean. Will avoid.

Autumn


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes I have had a similar experience but not with Home Farm.I never pre book now unless I know and like the site and it is peak season.

If we turn up to a new,unfamiliar site then 2 nights is the maximum we pay for and that's if it looks decent on arrival.If we like it then we will book for more nights as we go along until it's time to move on.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

We won't ore book in future, and we'll avoid home farm like the plague!! Still you live and learn!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You probably know that this site is included in our database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2128

There are two reviews, and both are poor. If you feel sufficiently strongly, you might like to add a review yourself regarding your experience.

If you do add a something, we know you'll be honest and accurate.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Only went once many years ago put me on crap pitch surrounded by mud. Wont go again


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Years ago we used to visit regularly but hadn't been for around 8 years. We booked one night en route to glastonbury carnival last November and I won't visit again.

We arrived quite late and it was dark, we hadn't filled our onboard water tank assuming it would be easy to do once there however despite having a range of tap connectors for our hosepipe we didn't have one that would work with their push and hold taps. Reception weren't helpful, they told us we couldn't use the screw fitting tap outside the building for health and safety reasons and couldn't help in any other way. We used a watering can to part fill the tank and decided to use the on site showers instead of our own, that wasn't pleasant either, a cold building and lukewarm water


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

dw1 said:


> Manager just insisted 'terms and conditions' mantra, which strictly of course is true!


Were you made aware of the T's&C's when you booked/paid? If not you may have a case. Try Citizen's Advice.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We learned our lesson a couple of years ago paying in advance for a site in Cornwall ,when we arrived it was bleak and nothing like the reviews it had,I even walked back outside to double check the name of the place was right,we never book and pay for a site in advance now unless it's one of our regular sites.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Their on-line T's & C's are pants and they don't tell you much about cancellations until you actually confirm your booking. Poor show all round.


----------



## leight (Jan 27, 2014)

Had a nasty experience at Napps in Combe Martin, first pitch had dog dirt in several places then they movec us near the toilet block and bins, awful smell so asked fir money back they refused so we left. Paid £65 for two days and only stayed a coupleof hours.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would be very tempted to send a "letter before action" stating your intention of claiming a refund for the fees charged due to the non-availability of facilities.

Thier Terms and Conditions do not mention a "no Refund" policy so Trading Standards may well be interested too....

http://www.homefarmholidaypark.co.uk/terms_and_conditions.htm

It would be worth you posting a link to this thread into the reviews so that others can be made aware of the difficulties that you encountered.....

Not a site that I would wish to visit.........

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> ..........It would be worth you posting a link to this thread into the reviews so that others can be made aware of the difficulties that you encountered.....


Wake up at the back.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We never book more than one night to start with, if we like the site we'll book further nights. Similar experiences to yours have taught us this lesson.

Hope you get some refund. If not I suggest you email them something like this 

"Enjoy the money you made from us. Invest it wisely. You'll need to do this to make up for all the future business you have lost from these people (include a link to this thread)".


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *HurricaneSmith;*Wake up at the back


Wide awake thanks,

reread your post;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1911849.html#1911849



> *HurricaneSmith;* If you feel sufficiently strongly, you might like to add a review yourself regarding your experience.


That is not the same as my suggestion of simply posting a link to this thread.........

Posting a review is much longer tha simply posting a link.......

Always read what you have written and not what you think you have written....... :lol:

BUT the overall point is the same; bad service should be matched by bad publicity IMO. Their website makes no mention of such practices and does not mention restricted facilities either....

Dave


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

You should know we owe these campsite operators a living. Service and customer satisfaction do not come into it. They have a licence from the local authority and that authority will almost offer them exclusive rights in that area. If any competition is in the offing they will object and get their friends on the council to oppose the application.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What exactly does ''out of season lack of resources'' mean.

Paul.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We never book more than 2 days and if I was booking a site I would make sure I knew what was open and what was closed were you told what was open .


Not sure what you mean by lack of resources ?


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Went a few years ago with grandchildren and when we took them to the "club" we were refused entry as they had a ticket only show and we had to sit in another room with no entertainment, we were not told on booking about no club and no apologies given,we have not been back since and will not be going in the future, their loss was holiday resort unity`s gain as we always take them there now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not t sure you d you're still there, but it feels you are you might show them to post and say it would be nice to be able to report that they saw sense and came to some sort of agreement with you. 

They're a business - they surely would see the economic sense that the of a better outcome?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Penquin said:


> I would be very tempted to send a "letter before action" stating your intention of claiming a refund for the fees charged due to the non-availability of facilities.
> 
> Thier Terms and Conditions do not mention a "no Refund" policy so Trading Standards may well be interested too....
> 
> ...


Isn't that link to the T &C's of users of their website, rather than those of their camping site?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree Nomad, but it is the only T&C's that can be seen......

even if a booking is made no more appear....

indeed if you go through the whole procedure (as I just have without confirming it), you have to tick that you accept the terms and conditions and the link there goes to exactly the same page I referenced above;

http://www.homefarmholidaypark.co.uk/terms_and_conditions.htm

that link comes from the booking ones.......

so they appear to be the only T&C that can be applied.......

hence why I suggest the local Trading Standards may well be keenly interested...... as may the local Tourist Office for Somerset - such actions will not encourage visitors.......

I have also sent them an enquiry but had no response.......

Dave


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

*Home Farm, Burnham*

Went to Home farm about four years ago when I was a tugger with a 10 ft Eriba Puck.
On the face of it . it is a nice looking camp but when booking in they made me feel as welcome as a skidmark on a hotel towel. When they found out that our van was a continental model with the door on the wrong side they at first refused to let us on for "Health and safety reasons" as all vans must be parked towball out with the door on the left.What a joke, in the event of a fire I could have CARRIED the bloody thing off the site, but as this was march and the camp was nearly empty they finally relented. After we had paid, we were told not to return in high season as we would not be allowed on. (Health and safety)
I was sorry they relented. The showers were very mediocre and the club completely lifeless. I will never return, not even in my motorhome.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I notice they are advertising frequently on our local (South Wales) radion station, I've never heard them advertising before, perhaps the bad reviews are having an effect


----------

